# Swollen butt cheek(s) from site injection



## Stokelad (Feb 3, 2012)

Started running my first ever cycle (triten 150 1ml, test-enanthate 300 1ml) just over 2 week ago. The first injection was in my right cheek and was fine, little painful for a few days but that was it, then had my 2nd injection last week in the same cheek and it was fine for the first few days then it became painful and it swelled earlier on this week. Had my 3rd into my left cheek on Thursday just gone and it's also swelled and become quite painful.

The gear is pharmacy grade and everything was sealed before using it, my friend who's ran a few cycles (now also on the same as me but a higher dose) is the guy who's jabbing me. Made sure everything was swabbed first and used fresh needles between drawing from each vial and again before jabbing. I've had the dose from the same bottles as my mate is using and he's having no problems at all. I've checked both cheeks and I've got no redness or anything that the eye can see besides of course the swelling and it being quite painful.

Is this quite normal? I've done a bit of research and seen that others have had this problem but I wanted to ask first before going to the docs in case it's turned into an abscess and I need antibiotics. Oh and all the needles are of course clean and from the clinic. Quite new to this whole thing so in layman's terms please, any info would be greatly appreciated, thanks in advance.


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

is that ment to say tritren ? if so how is it pharma ?


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

think he ment the test is pharma ...but also how can it be at 300mg per ml ...pharma only go up to 250mg per ml..i think ..

what make is the gear mate ...


----------



## Stokelad (Feb 3, 2012)

It's probably my error writing down what my friend said it was. On the front it says "Pro.chem.Laboratories, Testenate 300, 10ml sterile vial for Rx use only, Testosterone Enanthate 300mg/ml"


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

thats not pharma grade mate ...its an under ground lab (ugl)..

and iv had ther test 300 and i got swelling off it also ....


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2012)

if not infected /crap gear its prob just because of using the site for the first time , what length pins did he use? you need 1.5" for most ppl to get deep into the muscle (unless you have scrawny ass cheek with no fat , then you can just about get away with 1" )


----------



## Stokelad (Feb 3, 2012)

Sorry my bad. Did it just go with time? My right cheek stopped hurting 2-3 days ago and the swelling appears to have reduced slightly. Left is still painful though


----------



## Stokelad (Feb 3, 2012)

Drawing with green needles (1 1/2") and injecting with blue ones (1"). Would it be better to just stick with the green ones from now on? Or use the blue ones into delts?


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

just sounds like pip to me also try and work on how you inject as that can have a big change on this like what im on now is super smooth gear but last time i pined didnt do around the same place went a bit to high and have some pip and cheek was a bit harder for 2 days or so


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

it could be due to your muscle being new to injections of oils, but there have been a few thread where people where having issues with some of this UGL. many years ago when i did cycles i got lumps and pain from pharma grade gear so it does happen with all sorts of gear.

there is a lot out there from this lab, so its to be expected that there are some problems just based on how popular the labs is. i say this as not everyone is having the same issues. Also many threads on fake or copies of pro-chem.

letting somebody jab ya i would not like, they cant feel what you can so best do this yourself imo


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2012)

Stokelad said:


> Drawing with green needles (1 1/2") and injecting with blue ones (1"). Would it be better to just stick with the green ones from now on? Or use the blue ones into delts?


use the 1.5 for glute and the 1 for delts and anywhere else , as above - learn and get used to doing it yourself so you can feel whats going on, tbh if he hits a nerve in your a55 you will prob turn round and slot him one


----------



## Stokelad (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks for the replies, bit of peace of mind now. I'll get on it next Thursday when I'm next due.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

am using this just now and each jabs crippling me! not trained properly since tuesday! and sitting now with a hot water bottle about to have more painkillers


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

if it's your 1st cycle could be down to poor technique


----------

